# Aalangeln praktisch !



## Franz_16 (27. Mai 2004)

Das Aalangeln – Einsatz für Profis ? 
Es gibt wohl kaum einen Fisch um den sich soviele Legenden und Geschichten drehen, wie den Aal. Viele Anfänger denken, das Aalangeln erfordere viel anglerisches Können und 
“Know-How“. Viele Aalangler machen ein Geheimnis aus ihren Ködern, Angelstellen und Montagen. Doch eigentlich ist das Aalangeln keine Wissenschaft für sich. Der Erfolg hängt meistens nur von der Disziplin des Anglers ab. 
Ich möchte deshalb heute mal ein bisschen aus dem „Nähkästchen“ plaudern. 

I.	Das Angelgerät 
Ich fische mit 2 Ruten auf Aal. Meine Ruten sind keine teuren Hightec Geräte, sondern eher welche aus dem unteren Preissektor. Zum einen handelt es sich um eine „Westline Solution Sic Deep Sea M“ Länge 2,70m Wurfgewicht 100-200g zum anderen eine „DAM Prima Allround 60“ mit einen Wurfgewicht von 30-60g und einer Länge von 3m. 
Grob gesagt, die Rute muss nicht teuer sein, man sollte jedoch auf ein kräftiges Rückgrat und auf SIC-Ringe achten. 
Anders sieht es aus bei den Rollen, hier gehe ich nur ungern Kompromisse ein. Eine Quantum Energy und eine Shimano Sedona 4000F dürfen es bei mir schon sein. Beide Rollen sind bestimmt keine schlechten Geräte und noch dazu nicht übermäßig teuer! 
Gelegentlich fische ich auch eine Freilaufrolle von Silstar, die seit nunmehr 10 Jahren einfach nur das tut was sie soll, nämlich einen leichten Schnurabzug gewähren und zuverlässig sein. 
Als Schnur kommt bei mir meist eine 0,35er Mono zum Einsatz. Schnüre in der O,35er Klasse lassen sich noch recht geschmeidig fischen und halten trotzdem den Schlänglern stand. 
Ich nehme mir immer eine kleine Angeltasche mit wenns auf Aal geht, in der ich so das wichtigste verstaue, z.B. eine Plastikbox mit ein paar Haken, Hakenlöser, Bleie, Wirbel, Messer usw. 











Wie ihr auf dem unteren Bild bereits seht, ist dann im oberen Bereich auch noch etwas Platz für Getränke, Taschenlampe usw. Die Tasche habe ich bei ebay für ein paar Euro ersteigert, und möchte sie wirklich nicht mehr missen. 

II.	Die Montage
Hier heisst es bei mir, so einfach wie möglich. 
Durchlaufblei, Wirbel, Vorfach … bei etwas schlammigen Grund empfiehlt sich ein Tiroler Hölzel (auf dem Bild unten zu sehen) 






III.	Der Köder
Hier fasse ich mich besonders kurz, es gibt sehr, wirklich sehr viele Köder auf die bereits Aal gefangen worden sind z.B. Käse, Maden, Innereien von Geflügel usw.. 
Anfängern empfehle ich einen Tauwurm, damit macht man meistens nichts verkehrt! 
Auch das Auslegen eines kleinen, schlanken, fingerlangen Köderfisch lohnt sich. Diesen zieht man einfach mit der Ködernadel auf das Vorfach auf. (ACHTUNG!! Wenn mit Köderfisch geangelt wird sollte man immer ein Stahlvorfach verwenden) 
Den Haken verankert man entweder hinter dem Kiemendeckel, im Maul oder im Auge. 






IV.	Die Platzwahl 
Das wichtigste, na klar.. wo kein Fisch ist kann man auch keinen fangen. 
Beim Aalangeln hat man den Vorteil, dass der Aal ein „Wanderer“ ist. daher auch der Ausdruck „der Aal läuft“  
Dennoch gibt es Stellen die besonders erfolgsversprechend sind. 
Dazu ein Bild: 





Stelle 1: Überhängende Bäume und Wurzelwerk im Wasser, na wenn sich da mal kein Aal versteckt  
Stelle 2: Kehrwasser, hier halten sich besonders gerne die Jungfische auf, klar, dass das auch der Aal weis  
Man sollte bei der Platzwahl auch darauf achten, dass man den Aal sicher landen kann. Falls er irgendwas findet wo er sich „rumschlängeln“ kann, wird er das tun. Und dann wird es ein Abenteuer einen „festen“ Aal doch noch zu landen! 
Ich hebe meine Aale meistens aus dem Wasser, dazu braucht man aber doch etwas Übung, deswegen verwendet man am Anfang besser einen Kescher. Auch der Kescher muss nicht sonderlich teuer sein, wer schon mal einen Aal erlebt hat, der sich im Netz eingewickelt hat, weis warum 
Da wir den Aalen ja meistens Nachts nachstellen, muss alles seine Ordnung haben. Mein Angelplatz ist meistens nicht viel größer als 3-4 qm … ! 










V. Wie töte ich einen Aal waidgerecht ?
Man muss wissen dass man einen Aal nicht betaeuben kann. Zum Töten empfehle ich einen handelsüblichen Aaltöter, richtig angewandt tötet er den Aal meist schnell. Vom sogenannten totlaufen lassen in einer hochprozentigen Salzwasserlösung kann ich nur abraten den es ist eine ueble Tierquaelerei und somit auch gesetzlich nicht erlaubt. 
VI. Wann ist die beste Fangzeit ?
In der Regel beginnt die Aalzeit an den ersten warmen Frühlingstagen Ende April und endet mit den kalten Herbstnächten im Oktober. Man muss beachten das die oben genannten Zeiten sehr stark vom Gewässer (z.B. Wassertemperatur) abhängen. Die beste Tageszeit ist meist die Nacht.
Ein gutes Aalwetter herrscht meist wenn es tagsüber sehr schwuel ist und in der Daemmerung starke Schauer (Hitzegewitter) auftreten. 
VII. Warum beißen Aale nicht auf Kunstköder ? 
Aale nehmen den Kontakt zu ihrer Beute nicht mit den Augen sondern mit ihrer sehr feinen Nase auf. Und Kunstköder riechen nicht. Außerdem ist der Aal ein schlechter Dauerschwimmer womit er die Beute nicht über eine längere Distanz verfolgen kann. 
VIII. Lohnt sich das Anfuettern auf Aale ?
Bis vor kurzem hielt sich hartnäckig das Gerücht das Anfuettern auf Aale nichts bringt. Was ein Irrtum ist. Sicher ist es nicht empfehlenswert kostbare Köder wie Tauwürmer an der Angelstelle einzuwerfen. Hierzu benutzt man besser einen Futterkorb in den man je nach Hakenköder zerhackte Würmer oder zerstampfte Fischchen gibt. Bei Strömung wird somit eine gute Lockwirkung erzielt.
IX. Aale und Vollmond ?
Auch hier gehen die Expertenmeinungen auseinander. Ich habe meine Aale bei Vollmond, bei bedecktem Himmel, und bei Sichelmond gefangen, d.h. ich habe keine großen Fangunterschiede bemerkt.


Abschließend sei noch angemerkt, dass dies ausschließlich mein Erfahrung mit den Schleichern wiederspiegelt, und eher auf kleinere Flüsse und Bäche zutrifft! Ja, es gäbe noch viel zu sagen... doch das ist nun euer Part :q


----------



## Marsches (27. Mai 2004)

*AW: Aalangeln praktisch !*

Hallo!

Also ich bin ja nicht der große Aal-Profi, aber dennoch ist es mir vor einer Woche gelungen zwei schöne Genossen zu fangen. Und das war eher ein Zufallsfang. Unterwegs an der Talsperre Pöhl mit Cheffe zum Nachtansitz wurden traditionelle je zwei Ruten ausgeworfen. Eine Grundangel und eine mit Pose versehene. Geangelt wurde mit kleinen Barschen die wir uns zuvor gesenkt hatten (ich auf beiden Ruten, Cheffe auf Grund mit Tauwurm). Und siehe da, es wurde eine Aalnacht. Alle Aale bissen auf KöFi. 
Und um Franz rechzugeben: es gehört wirklich nicht viel dazu, außer halt ein wenig Fischkenntnis und Beißglück.

Petri Heil!


----------



## arno (27. Mai 2004)

*AW: Aalangeln praktisch !*

Moin!
Franz, schön gemacht!!!


----------



## The_Duke (27. Mai 2004)

*AW: Aalangeln praktisch !*

#6 #6 #6 Franz...nur vom Feinsten! #6 #6 #6
Echt lehrbuchverdächtig!


----------



## MichaHH (27. Mai 2004)

*AW: Aalangeln praktisch !*

moin,

Schön geschrieben!

Vielleicht von mir eine kleine Anmerkung:

Salzwasserlösung (oder nur Salz)zum töten und entschleimen der Schlangen finde ich übrigens auch nicht sehr schön!
Was gut geht: Ammoniak ( Salmiakgeist) funzt super!
Das nehmen die Fischer zum entschleimen und sehr schnellen Töten der Aale!
Wirklich nur ne Sache von Sekunden! Die Leichenstarre tritt sogar sofort ein, und die Haut der Aale wird rauh.....der abgelöste Schleim wird zu Gelee!
Natürlich nur ein kleinen Schluck mit Wasser verdünnen!!!
Probiert es mal aus!
Gibt es in Apotheken und Baumärkten!


----------



## kuhros (27. Mai 2004)

*AW: Aalangeln praktisch !*

Hallo Franz.


Super "Anleitung", so sollte es wirklich bei jedem klappen#r 

Wünsche dir noch viele gute Aalsitzungen


Gruß Thorsten


----------



## Coasthunter (27. Mai 2004)

*AW: Aalangeln praktisch !*

Also wirklich Franz,prima Kommentar und für jeden verständlich geschrieben. Toll


Gruß und Petri


----------



## Hiddi (27. Mai 2004)

*AW: Aalangeln praktisch !*

Hut ab Franz, nicht schlecht #r.


----------



## robertb (27. Mai 2004)

*AW: Aalangeln praktisch !*

@ Franz Super Erklärung  #6 So ist es mir auch beigebracht worden   Bei der Platzwahl besonders bei Punkt1 sollten Anfänger vorsichtig beim Werfen sein. Wenn ich mich an meine früheren Wurf-Kapriolen erinnere... hehe ich sag mal lieber nicht mehr dazu


----------



## Killerwels (27. Mai 2004)

*AW: Aalangeln praktisch !*

So schwer ist das Angeln auf Aal auch wieder nicht 
Saubere Finger (kein Nikotin u.s.w.) ein paar Würmer und das aller wichtigste ist das der Aal, wenn er gebissen hat absolut nix merkt.
Dann noch 2 - 3 Flaschen Diebels und der Abend ist Perfekt  :m


----------



## chinook (27. Mai 2004)

*AW: Aalangeln praktisch !*



			
				MichaHH schrieb:
			
		

> moin,
> 
> 
> Salzwasserlösung (oder nur Salz)zum töten und entschleimen der Schlangen finde ich übrigens auch nicht sehr schön!
> ...


  Das Toeten von Aalen mit Ammoniak gehoert in den Bereich der strafbaren Tierquaelerei. 
 Bist Du Dir ueber die im Ammoniakbad stattfindenden physiologischen Prozesse bei Aalen im klaren? Entschuldige, aber mir dreht sich hier der Magen um.

 In der "Verordnung zum Schutz von Tieren im Zusammenhang mit der Schlachtung oder Tötung" (Tierschutz-Schlachtverordnung - TierSchlV vom 3. März 1997 ( BGBl. I S. 405), geändert mit Verordnung vom 25. November 1999 ( BGBl. I S. 2392) ist das Toeten von Aalen klar geregelt.

 "2. Aale, wenn sie nicht gewerbsmäßig oder sonst höchstens bis zu einer Zahl von 30 Tieren pro Tag gefangen und verarbeitet werden, durch einen die Wirbelsäule durchtrennenden Stich dicht hinter dem Kopf und sofortiges Herausnehmen der Eingeweide einschließlich des Herzens."

 Warum will es Anglern immer wieder nicht gelingen, eine hoehere Akzeptanz in der Gesellschaft zu erreichen? Unter anderem, weil sich viele von ihnen als belehrungsresistent und unbeeinflusst von der Gesetzeslage zeigen?

 Dabei ist die gesetzliche Regelung plausibel und mit einfachen Mitteln zuverlaessig durchzufuehren. Allein, dass sich derart getoetete Aale nicht mehr so gut raeuchern lassen kann ja wohl kaum das hoehere Prinzip der "Waidgerechtigkeit" brechen.

  Zugegeben sauer


  -chinook


----------



## MichaHH (27. Mai 2004)

*AW: Aalangeln praktisch !*

ja, ja nun hat es mich mal erwischt!

Sicher gibt es Gesetze, keine Frage!
Für Tierquälerei halte ich das jedenfalls nicht.....jeder Aalangler weiss, wie robust und widerspenstig Aale sein können!
Wieviele Angler benutzen noch die Salzmethode????
Nur keiner redet darüber!
Nun hab ich das Thema mit Ammoniak angeschnitten, und nun wird es eine riesige Diskussion geben! Hätte ich das bloß nicht geschrieben!!!!

Wer es nicht ausprobiert hat kann sich jedenfalls kein Urteil drüber bilden!!!!!
Werde mich aber jetzt diskret zurückhalten....somit ist das Thema für mich beendet!


----------



## chinook (27. Mai 2004)

*AW: Aalangeln praktisch !*

> Sicher gibt es Gesetze, keine Frage!

  Damit ist die Sache dann ja klar.

  > Für Tierquälerei halte ich das jedenfalls nicht.....jeder Aalangler weiss, 
  > wie robust und widerspenstig Aale sein können!

 Ok, dann will ich Dir mal erklaeren, was da passiert. Das Ammonium-Ion wirkt aetzend und greifft in waessriger Loesung so ziemlich jede organische Oberflaeche an. Als das da speziell beim Aal sind: Haut (mit Riech- und Tastorganen (!), Kiemenoberflaeche, Maul (innen), Augen, ...

 Hast Du jemals Ammoniak auf eine Schleimhaut bekommen? Hast Du es jemals in die Augen bekommen? Hast Du es jemals in relevanter Konzentration eingeatmet?

  Offensichtlich nicht. Sonst hieltest Du die genannte Methode sicher fuer Tierquaelerei.

 Was aendert die Tatsache, dass Aale "robust und widerspenstig" sind daran, dass sie hochsensible Lebewesen sind? Oder ist das wieder einmal mehr ein praktisches Argument?

  > Wieviele Angler benutzen noch die Salzmethode????

  Wofuer bitte soll das ein Argument sein?

  > Nur keiner redet darüber!

 Doch. Sicher. Nicht nur reden. Wenn ich etwas derartiges sehe, dann werde ich die geeigneten Massnahmen ergreifen. Genauso wie ich etwas unternehme, wenn ich jemanden beim Einleiten verdaechtiger Substanzen in ein Gewaesser beobachte. Oder jemanden, der hier (Niedersachsen) ohne Genehmigung mit einem lebenden Koederfisch angelt ... 

  > Nun hab ich das Thema mit Ammoniak angeschnitten, und nun wird es 
  > eine riesige Diskussion geben! Hätte ich das bloß nicht geschrieben!!!!

 Da bin ich anderer Meinung. Es geht mir ja nicht darum, Dich persoenlich anzugreifen, es geht mir nicht darum in einer Diskussion die taktische Ueberhand zu erlangen. Es geht mir darum, dass allen, die hier mitlesen, die Problematik und die Gesetzlage bekannt ist (so dass nicht ohnehin der Fall war). In dem Sinne hast Du zu einer Diskussion beigetragen, die vielen nutzen kann.

 > Wer es nicht ausprobiert hat kann sich jedenfalls kein Urteil drüber bilden!!!!!

 Aha. Wieso nicht? Wenn ich um die Wirkung der Substanz weiss, dann denke ich, kann ich mir recht gut ein Urteil bilden. Ich kenne Filmmaterial, in dem das Toeten von Aalen mit Ammoniak gezeigt wird. Dort wird auch gezeigt, wie (gewerbsmaessige) Fischer heutzutage die Aale toeten (muessen) - naemlich mit Strom. Diese Technik hat man ja gerade eingefuehrt, um die tierquaelerische Toetung mit Ammoniak zu ersetzen ...

  > Werde mich aber jetzt diskret zurückhalten....somit ist das Thema für mich beendet!

  Schade, aber vielleicht liest Du ja noch mit.

  Gruss


  -chinook


----------



## Lengjäger (27. Mai 2004)

*AW: Aalangeln praktisch !*



> Bis vor kurzem hielt sich hartnäckig das Gerücht das Anfuettern auf Aale nichts bringt.



Ich habe gute Erfahrung mit pürierten Hering gemacht. Herring pürieren mit Paniermehl mischen, in eine Eiswürfelform verteilen, in jedes Fach ein Stein zum beschweren, einfrieren. Die gefrorenen Heringswürfel dann vor dem Angeln im Bereich der Angelstelle verteilen.



> Dann noch 2 - 3 Flaschen Diebels und der Abend ist Perfekt



Ich trinke lieber Bier zum Angeln


----------



## Franky (27. Mai 2004)

*AW: Aalangeln praktisch !*

Ebenfalls sehr gut zum "Anfüttern" eignen sich gelochte Filmdosen mit Watte, in die reines Lebertran gefüllt wird. Auch Sardinenöl funzt gut und man hat noch ein paar Häppchen für sich selbst! 
Haste prima geschrieben! :m


----------



## Fxndlxng (27. Mai 2004)

*AW: Aalangeln praktisch !*

Toll geschrieben! Danke dafür.
Aus der angefangenen Diskussion möchte ich mich lieber raushalten. Nur soviel dazu:
Tötet Eure Aale schnell, effektiv und so schmerzfrei wie möglich.

Eine Frage hätte ich noch:
Zwar gehöre ich nicht unbedingt zu den Kettenrauchern aber zu einer Flasche Bier zieh ich auch gerne mal eine durch und jedesmal frage ich mich wie sich das wohl auswirkt und was man evtl. machen kann um die Konsequenzen gering zu halten. Lockmittel auf die Finger? Hände mit Sand und Schlamm "abwaschen".....   
Was meint Ihr und wie macht Ihr es?


----------



## Hiddi (27. Mai 2004)

*AW: Aalangeln praktisch !*

Um den Nikotingeruch an den Fingern zu vermeiden, benutze ich eine Wäscheklammer. Sieht zwar bescheuert aus, aber es hilft #6


----------



## detlefb (27. Mai 2004)

*AW: Aalangeln praktisch !*

@ Findling,

rauch einfach weiter. 
Ich fang das Rauchen auch wieder an.... im letzen Jahr habe ich als Raucher, im gleichen Zeitraum,  mehr gefangen als jetzt als Nichtraucher.


----------



## Fxndlxng (27. Mai 2004)

*AW: Aalangeln praktisch !*

Hi Hiddi,
das ist ja mal eine Idee der etwas anderen Art -gefällt mir aber besser als Schlamm oder Lockmittel. Werde ich auch mal testen. Danke

@detlefb
oder so! :q 
Aber meinst Du echt, dass es egal ist? Du kennst das doch sicherlich auch, dass man den Gestank an den Fingern nach der 2. oder 3. selbst schon deutlich riecht!?!
Dann werden es die Aale wohl erst recht oder?


----------



## Hiddi (27. Mai 2004)

*AW: Aalangeln praktisch !*

Du kannst natürlich die Kippe auch im Mund behalten. Es gibt Fische die auch bei Nikotin beissen und einige lassen davon ab.


----------



## Lengjäger (27. Mai 2004)

*AW: Aalangeln praktisch !*

Ich habe eine zeitlang, um Nikotingeruch am Köder zu vermeiden, Latex-Handschuhe beim anködern getragen. 
Fazit: Keinen Unterschied zwischen Safer-Anködern oder ob ich meinen Wurm ohne Gummi benutze. Ich fange immer gleich schlecht  :e


----------



## ollidi (27. Mai 2004)

*AW: Aalangeln praktisch !*

Hast Du super gemacht Franz. :m
Angefüttert habe ich auch schonmal mit Futterkorb und zerhackten Würmern. Bei mir hat es leider nicht den gewünschten Erfolg gebracht. Evtl. war es auch nur ein falscher Tag.


----------



## KypDurron (27. Mai 2004)

*AW: Aalangeln praktisch !*

@Chinook: Find deinen Beitrag gut, man sollte auch in der Lage sein Sachen kritisch zu beurteilen. Bei Tierquälerei hört der Spaß auf, ich kenn auch so manch einen der sich nicht immer an vorhandene Regelungen hält, bei denen bringt leider alles belehren nichts. Aber dafür sind sie die ersten die schreien, wenn Angler aufgrund solcher Aktionen in Verruf geraten.

Gruß Kyp


----------



## MichaHH (27. Mai 2004)

*AW: Aalangeln praktisch !*



			
				detlefb schrieb:
			
		

> @ Findling,
> 
> rauch einfach weiter.
> Ich fang das Rauchen auch wieder an.... im letzen Jahr habe ich als Raucher, im gleichen Zeitraum, mehr gefangen als jetzt als Nichtraucher.


Ich hab auch keine schlechten Erfahrungen gemacht!
Rauchen, Rauchen Rauchen, ich glaub dem Aal juckt das nicht!!!
Vielleicht sollte man das nicht alles so Wissenschaftlich betrachten!
Ich fange jedes Jahr wirklich ne Menge Aale!!!


----------



## detlefb (27. Mai 2004)

*AW: Aalangeln praktisch !*



			
				MichaHH schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab auch keine schlechten Erfahrungen gemacht!
> Rauchen, Rauchen Rauchen, ich glaub dem Aal juckt das nicht!!!
> Vielleicht sollte man das nicht alles so Wissenschaftlich betrachten!
> Ich fange jedes Jahr wirklich ne Menge Aale!!!



Stimmt. Nicht alles was in F&F und Co steht ist immer richtig. 
Unbestritten ist das der Aal einen sehr ausgeprägten " Geruchssinn " hat. 
Das ist bestimmt der Grund warum an den Landungsbrücken soviel Aale mit Käse gefangen werden.


----------



## Firebone (27. Mai 2004)

*AW: Aalangeln praktisch !*

Hallo Franz,

das mit dem Bericht hast Du super gemacht. #r  Du hast das Wichtigste kurz und bündig erklärt, so dass jetzt auch jeder Anfänger los ziehen kann um den Aalen nachzustellen.

Zur Aaltötung:

Ich benutze seit Jahren ein spezielles Gerät dafür. Es ist ein Stiel, der unten auseinanderläuft. Diesen stülp man über den Kopf des Aales und haut dann oben auf einen Hebel. Aus dem Stab schießt ein weitere spitzer, scharfer Stab, der dem Aal die Wirbelsäule durchtrennt. Danach hat bei mir kein Aal mehr gezuckt. Wenn man einen Fisch tötet, soll das auch sehr schnell gehen, damit der Fisch nicht leiden muss.

Ich nehme eh nur Fische mit, die ich verspeise! Ansonsten Catch and Release.

Wenn ich Angler sehe, die einen Karpfen von 40 Pfund töten:e , dreht sich bei mir alles um. Bei so einem Fisch gibt es einfach nur Catch and Release. Ich möchte doch, dass er dann auch noch die 50 Pfund Marke erreicht. 

:m Ich habe jetzt in der letzten Angelwoche gesehen, dass eine neue Zange auf den Markt kommen soll oder schon ist, mit der man einen Aal sehr schnell töten kann.

Sobald mein Händler diese Zange anbietet, nehme ich sie mal genauer in Augenschein, wobei 16 € (Preis laut Angelwoche) schon ziemlich viel für eine durchdachte Zange sind.

Wenn Sie wirklich so toll ist, würde es sich ja lohnen.


Ich wünsche euch allen viele Aale !!! :s :s :s :s 

Gruß

Firebone


----------



## MichaHH (27. Mai 2004)

*AW: Aalangeln praktisch !*



			
				detlefb schrieb:
			
		

> Stimmt. Nicht alles was in F&F und Co steht ist immer richtig.
> Unbestritten ist das der Aal einen sehr ausgeprägten " Geruchssinn " hat.
> Das ist bestimmt der Grund warum an den Landungsbrücken soviel Aale mit Käse gefangen werden.


An den Landungsbrücken??? Mit Käse??? April ist doch schon vorbei......oder???
Mag schon sein, das da was Wahres dran ist! Aber der Wurm müsste ja Nikotin aufnehmen......


----------



## detlefb (27. Mai 2004)

*AW: Aalangeln praktisch !*

Stimmt der April ist all lang vorbei....
Jo mit Käse, liegt wohl daran das dort viel " Nahrungsreste" über die Reeling gehen


----------



## Franz_16 (27. Mai 2004)

*AW: Aalangeln praktisch !*

Hi Jungs, 
tja ich hätte gestern gerne noch mehr, ja viel mehr geschrieben... aber wie er erkennen könnt war es schon ziemlich spät (ich kam gerade vom Aalangeln :q) 

Zum Nikotin: 
Ich mach das so, wenn mein Kumpel dabei ist.. betone ich immer wieder das Nikotin ganz ganz schlecht ist für die Aale, da ich nämlich Raucher bin zieht er dann die Würmer auf :q :q 

Zum Töten, 
es gibt diverse Tötungspraktiken, manche sind effektiv andere eine Quälerei, ich empfehle nach wie vor einen Aaltöter.... so ein Ding kostet fast nichts, ist leicht und funktioniert !


----------



## MichaHH (27. Mai 2004)

*AW: Aalangeln praktisch !*

moin Franz!!!

Das hab ich mir schon gedacht, das Du vom Aalangeln gekommen bist!
Wenigstens was gefangen????


----------



## MichaHH (27. Mai 2004)

*AW: Aalangeln praktisch !*



			
				detlefb schrieb:
			
		

> Stimmt der April ist all lang vorbei....
> Jo mit Käse, liegt wohl daran das dort viel " Nahrungsreste" über die Reeling gehen


Hab ich noch nüscht von gehört! 
Ehrlich gesagt, würd ich mich nicht mit Käse auf Aal hinsetzen!
So vollgefressen wie die HHer Aale sind, ziehen die sich wohl alles rein, was den vors Maul schwimmt!


----------



## Franz_16 (27. Mai 2004)

*AW: Aalangeln praktisch !*

Hi Micha, 
ja ein Rotauge :q :q 

bei uns ists nachts einfach noch viel zu kalt... teilweise hatte es in den letzten Tagen Bodenfrost... 
Als ich gerade meine Gerätschaften Richtung Auto schleppte ist mir ein Bekannter entgegengekommen, der gerade von Schicht kam und hat mich aufgehalten: "Servus Franz, wusst ich doch, dass du unterwegs bist... ich brauch ein paar Würmer, hast welche da ? "
Ich hab ihm unter der Bedingung dass er mir einen Kasten Bier zahlen muss falls er einen auf meine Würmer fängt, meine restlichen gegeben :q 
Und ihn verpflichtet sofort eine SMS zu schreiben falls er einen erwischt... SMS kam keine ! Trotzdem werd ich heute Nacht wieder am Wasser sitzen, und es versuchen.. bislang war ich 13mal auf Aal unterwegs in diesem Jahr.. und noch kein einziger Aal.. aber irgendwann ist´s soweit :q 
Denn ein bayrisches Sprichwort sagt : "Nix geit iwas niat nougem" auf Deutsch "Nichts geht über das nicht nachgeben" --> Hartnäckigkeit zahlt sich aus


----------



## Istvan (27. Mai 2004)

*AW: Aalangeln praktisch !*



			
				The_Duke schrieb:
			
		

> Franz...nur vom Feinsten!
> Echt lehrbuchverdächtig!



Jut jemacht Franz! #6 

Ich ziehe die Köfis mittels Köderfischnadel aufs Vorfach auf, so daß der Hakenbogen aus dem Maulwinkel herausragt.
Zusätzlich schneide ich 2 bis 3 Streifen in jede Flanke, damit´s besser duftet.

Istvan


----------



## Franz_16 (27. Mai 2004)

*AW: Aalangeln praktisch !*



			
				Istvan schrieb:
			
		

> Zusätzlich schneide ich 2 bis 3 Streifen in jede Flanke, damit´s besser duftet.



ja, so verleiht man seinem Köder tatsächlich nochmal ein bisschen mehr Fängigkeit, und nicht vergessen, auch ein Zander greift sich schon mal gerne einen kleinen Köfi


----------



## Tommy-Boy (27. Mai 2004)

*AW: Aalangeln praktisch !*

Erstmal: Super gemacht! Solche Beiträge könnte man so in eine FAQ aufnehmen! LOB!!!!

Kurz zum Thema 'Aale töten', hatte ich gestern in einer anderen Newsgroup (maus.freizeit.angeln) etwas zu geschrieben:

_Viel bessere Methode: Einen Eimer mit wenig Wasser füllen, die Aale da rein, und 1 - 2 Flaschen Sprudelwasser (mit Kohlensäure)
dazu. Dann den Deckel drauf und ca. 15 Minuten warten. Danach sind die Aale tot, und, da sich die Muskeln mit CO2 angereichert
haben, schlapp wie gekochte Nudeln. Das Einschläfern von Wirbeltieren mit CO2 ist vom Tierschutzgesetz her übrigens erlaubt. Eine
sehr bequeme Art, Aale zu töten, und man bricht denen nicht das Genick, was ja manchmal damit endet, dass die Fische beim Räuchern
abreissen._

Versuch' das mal, die Methode klappt supergut!

Gruß und Petri
Tom


----------



## Truttafriend (27. Mai 2004)

*AW: Aalangeln praktisch !*

Fein Franzl #6 

Gerade für Aaleinsteiger ist das doch echt mal ein Anfang zur Materie.


----------



## Istvan (27. Mai 2004)

*AW: Aalangeln praktisch !*



			
				Franz_16 schrieb:
			
		

> ja, so verleiht man seinem Köder tatsächlich nochmal ein bisschen mehr Fängigkeit, und nicht vergessen, auch ein Zander greift sich schon mal gerne einen kleinen Köfi



So geschehen ... #6 

Istvan


----------



## schaeffer_matze (27. Mai 2004)

*AW: Aalangeln praktisch !*

Klasse Bericht!!! Franzl!!! Ich freu mich scho wieder, wenn ma mal wieder mit einander zum Aalangeln gehn. Bei son nen Profi muss ma ja was fangen.#r


----------



## Franz_16 (27. Mai 2004)

*AW: Aalangeln praktisch !*

Hi Matze, 
ich bin in 3 Wochen mit der Schule fertig, da hab ich dann relativ viel Zeit, da kriegst du mal ein ausgiebieges Guiding von mir  

Wie läufts sonst so bei dir? An den Weihern ist im Moment nicht viel zu holen, am Montag war ich auf Waller lam Kickn unterwegs... nix.. goar nix.. 
aber wir sind ja noch jung :q


----------



## chinook (27. Mai 2004)

*AW: Aalangeln praktisch !*



			
				Tommy-Boy schrieb:
			
		

> Erstmal: Super gemacht! Solche Beiträge könnte man so in eine FAQ aufnehmen! LOB!!!!
> 
> Kurz zum Thema 'Aale töten', hatte ich gestern in einer anderen Newsgroup (maus.freizeit.angeln) etwas zu geschrieben:
> 
> ...


 
 Mitnichten.
 In dem Artikel:" Zum tierschutzgerechten Betaeuben und Toeten von Aal" 
(Inf. Fischwirtsch. Fischereiforsch. 48(2), 2001)
heisst es:

"Die mit Aalen durchgeführten Experimente zur Betäubung mit Kohlendioxid verliefen alle unter  Tierschutzaspekten völlig unbefriedigend."

Hinzu kommt, dass die gesetzlichen Regelungen eine andere Toetungsart vorschreiben und alle anderen explizit untersagen. Daran gibt es nun wirklich nichts rumzudeuten.


 -chinook


----------



## sharkbait (28. Mai 2004)

*AW: Aalangeln praktisch !*

Zum Thema Töten:
Die hier hochgelobten Aaltöter funktionieren völlig unbefriedigend, zumal das "Wirbelsaülendurchschneiden" an sich nicht Lethal ist. Ich weiss von Versuchen in denen Aale mit konventionellen Fischtötern und Messern "getötet" wurden und die anschliessend in Aquarien gesetzt  nach 12 wochen wieder voll funktionsfähig waren.
Ich habe bei einem so getöteten und komplettausgenommen Aal 5h später noch alle reflexe eines unversehrten Fisches beobachten können.
Von daher ist es durchaus sinnvoll und dem fisch gegnüber fair wenn mann sich gedancken macht und alternativen sucht.
Das es Gesetz ist sagt nichts über die Qualität deselbigen aus-vorallem nicht bei uns!!!
Bleibt fair zum Fisch!


----------



## chinook (28. Mai 2004)

*AW: Aalangeln praktisch !*



			
				sharkbait schrieb:
			
		

> Zum Thema Töten:
> Die hier hochgelobten Aaltöter funktionieren völlig unbefriedigend, zumal das "Wirbelsaülendurchschneiden" an sich nicht Lethal ist. Ich weiss von Versuchen in denen Aale mit konventionellen Fischtötern und Messern "getötet" wurden und die anschliessend in Aquarien gesetzt nach 12 wochen wieder voll funktionsfähig waren.
> Ich habe bei einem so getöteten und komplettausgenommen Aal 5h später noch alle reflexe eines unversehrten Fisches beobachten können.
> Von daher ist es durchaus sinnvoll und dem fisch gegnüber fair wenn mann sich gedancken macht und alternativen sucht.
> ...


 
 Die Problematik ist bekannt. Aber eine Loesung des Problems stellen weder Ammoniak (alleruebelst) noch CO2 dar. Wie sieht es aus mit dem Abschneiden des Kopfes?


 -chinook


----------



## Tommy-Boy (28. Mai 2004)

*AW: Aalangeln praktisch !*



			
				chinook schrieb:
			
		

> Mitnichten.
> In dem Artikel:" Zum tierschutzgerechten Betaeuben und Toeten von Aal"
> (Inf. Fischwirtsch. Fischereiforsch. 48(2), 2001)
> heisst es:
> ...



Hey, Du hast Recht! Die Methode mit CO2 ist bei Salmoniden zugelassen. Hmmmm, wusste ich nicht. Außerdem steht in der "Tierschutz-Schlachtverordnung - TierSchlV" auch, dass Aale (und Plattfische) ohne vorherige Betäubung geschlachtet werden dürfen (sofern nicht mehr als 30 Stück).

Allerdings habe ich die 'heftigsten Irritationen mit Fluchtversuchen', die in 'Inf. Fischwirtsch. Fischereiforsch. 48(2), 2001' beschrieben werden, nicht so erlebt. Die Aale lagen relativ ruhig im Eimer, ferner trat die Ruhigstellung deutlich VOR der beschriebenen halben Stunde auf. 

Hier mal die Links zu den Dokumenten, aus denen Du zitierst:

http://www.bfa-fish.de/iud/iud-d/veroeff/infn2_01/482Kuh.pdf

http://www.animals-angels.de/deutsch/Fakten/Gesetze/Schlachtverordnung.htm

Tja, sorry wegen des Tipps, der anscheinend als nicht OK gewertet wird (wobei dies meinen Erfahrungen widerspricht). 

Gruß und Petri
Tom (der dieses Jahr noch ohne Aale da steht)


----------



## Fitti (28. Mai 2004)

*AW: Aalangeln praktisch !*

Danke Franz  #r , jetzt versuch es auch mal.
Wann kommt den Dein Buch auf den Markt ??

ANGELN MIT FRANZ, LEICHT GEMACHT  :b


----------



## MichaHH (28. Mai 2004)

*AW: Aalangeln praktisch !*



			
				chinook schrieb:
			
		

> Die Problematik ist bekannt. Aber eine Loesung des Problems stellen weder Ammoniak (alleruebelst) noch CO2 dar. Wie sieht es aus mit dem Abschneiden des Kopfes?
> 
> 
> -chinook


Sag mal, wieviel Aale hast Du in deinem Leben schon geangelt?????
So wie Du hier mit den Gesetzen um dich wirfst, scheinst Du ja gerade den Fischereischein gemacht zu haben!!!!


----------



## Fxndlxng (28. Mai 2004)

*AW: Aalangeln praktisch !*



			
				Franz_16 schrieb:
			
		

> Zum Nikotin:
> Ich mach das so, wenn mein Kumpel dabei ist.. betone ich immer wieder das Nikotin ganz ganz schlecht ist für die Aale, da ich nämlich Raucher bin zieht er dann die Würmer auf :q :q



Du mußt aber wirklich gute Freunde haben! :m 

Bin dieses Jahr bisher 4 mal am Oberlauf der Alster (Grenze HH zu SH) gewesen und ebenfalls leer ausgegangen. Mittwoch war ich noch kurz mit vagabond82 an der Elbe auf Zander unterwegs und ob Ihr es glaubt oder nicht, er hat einen Schnürsenkel auf GUMMIFISCH gefangen. "Geht nicht" werdet Ihr sgen -war aber so. Hing am forderen Haken und hatte sich ziemlich in der Montage des Schwanzdrillings vertüddelt. Nehme mal an, dass er von dem "klopfen" genervt war und einfach mal deutlich machen wollte, dass das sein Platz ist?!?


----------



## Franz_16 (28. Mai 2004)

*AW: Aalangeln praktisch !*

Ich habe mal gelesen, dass englische Aal-Profis mit Fliegen auf Aale angeln obs stimmt ?


----------



## Franz_16 (28. Mai 2004)

*AW: Aalangeln praktisch !*

@sharkbait 
die so hochgelobten Aaltöter funktionieren! Man muss sie jedoch richtig einsetzen: 
Ich machte das immer so: einen Lappen genommen und den AAl richtig festgehalten dann den Aaltöter angesetzt und zügig und vor allem mit Kraft runtergedrückt... ich hatte dabei noch nie ein Problem... 90% der Aale lagen da wie vom Blitz getroffen, die anderen haben sich im Eimer dann noch ein paar mal gewunden und dann war auch Ruhe.


----------



## totentanz (28. Mai 2004)

*AW: Aalangeln praktisch !*

Servus

So ne Beschreibung, wie die von Franz find ich klasse! Vorallem mal ein Paar Bilder von der Montage. Ich als Anfänger hab so meine Probleme wenn mir jemand schriftlich eine Montage erklärt und dann noch Abkürkungen und Fachwörter verwendet.
In diesem Sinne, Danke für die Hilfe

chrissi


----------



## chinook (28. Mai 2004)

*AW: Aalangeln praktisch !*



			
				MichaHH schrieb:
			
		

> Sag mal, wieviel Aale hast Du in deinem Leben schon geangelt?????
> So wie Du hier mit den Gesetzen um dich wirfst, scheinst Du ja gerade den Fischereischein gemacht zu haben!!!!


 
 Keinen.
 Den Fischereischein habe ich seit zwei Monaten.
 Aber was tut das alles zur Sache?


 -chinook


----------



## Chris`n`roll (28. Mai 2004)

*AW: Aalangeln praktisch !*

Warum so umständlich töten?
Wenn ich einen Aal fange den ich auch mitnehmen möchte, wird er zunächst in den Sand geschmissen. So vollgesandet kann ich ihn prima packen und ihm mit meinem Messer den Kopf abschneiden. Was soll ich da noch mit Salz, Amoniak oder ähnlichem, was eh nur mein Gepäck beschweren würde und noch dazu quälend lange dauert??
Kurz und schmerzlos,
Euer Chris.


----------



## MichaHH (28. Mai 2004)

*AW: Aalangeln praktisch !*



			
				chinook schrieb:
			
		

> Keinen.
> Den Fischereischein habe ich seit zwei Monaten.
> Aber was tut das alles zur Sache?
> 
> ...


Ist ja nicht schlimm! Jeder hat mal angefangen!
Klar nimmt man am Anfang alles sehr genau!

Ich geb Dir erstmal einen Tip! :

Fange mal erstmal ordentlich Aale......töte sie, und entscheide später selbst, welche Methode am einfachsten ist, und vor allem schnell und möglichst ohne große Qualen für die Aale sind!

Die paar Sekunden.....die Aal sich quält bei Ammoniak.......!!!!
Vergleiche das mal mit der Zeit die man den Aal erstmal in Griff bekommen muß um gezielt den Punkt zu treffen, damit er wirklich gleich tot ist!!!! Wenn er dann gleich tot ist !!!!
Ist halt meine Meinung.....vielleicht ist meine Methode bequemer....ganz bestimmt sogar, aber meiner Ansicht nach ist es keine Tierquälerei!



Ich hab meine Entscheidung getroffen.....jeder macht es anders!
Glaube mir im Dunkeln ist es nicht so leicht einen Aal effektiv und schnell zu töten!
Was die Gesetze angeht: Klar (sollte) sich jeder daran halten.....in der Praxis sieht das alles ganz anders aus!
Genau mit der Entnahme der Fische!!!!! Der eine so....der andere so! Obwohl es auch klar in den Gesetzen geregelt ist..... da gab es ja auch schon Kommentare zu diesem Thema ( 50 Pfd. Karpfen ) 
Warum setzt Du denn hier dazu keine Gesetze rein???


----------



## MichaHH (28. Mai 2004)

*AW: Aalangeln praktisch !*



			
				Chris`n`Roll schrieb:
			
		

> Warum so umständlich töten?
> Wenn ich einen Aal fange den ich auch mitnehmen möchte, wird er zunächst in den Sand geschmissen. So vollgesandet kann ich ihn prima packen und ihm mit meinem Messer den Kopf abschneiden. Was soll ich da noch mit Salz, Amoniak oder ähnlichem, was eh nur mein Gepäck beschweren würde und noch dazu quälend lange dauert??
> Kurz und schmerzlos,
> Euer Chris.


Du dann müsste ich erstmal Sand mitnehmen!!!!!!  
Kopf abschneiden, hä?????


----------



## Fxndlxng (28. Mai 2004)

*AW: Aalangeln praktisch !*

Macht den so schön angefangenen Thread nicht mit Euren sticheleien und ach so unschlagbaren und verbotenen Tötungsversuchen kaputt! 
Ich glaube das war nicht im Sinne des "Erfinders". Gell Franz?


----------



## MichaHH (28. Mai 2004)

*AW: Aalangeln praktisch !*



			
				Findling schrieb:
			
		

> Macht den so schön angefangenen Thread nicht mit Euren sticheleien und ach so unschlagbaren und verbotenen Tötungsversuchen kaputt!
> Ich glaube das war nicht im Sinne des "Erfinders". Gell Franz?


Findling hat Recht!!!! Sorry Franz!!!!
Thema beendet!!!!


----------



## chinook (28. Mai 2004)

*AW: Aalangeln praktisch !*



			
				MichaHH schrieb:
			
		

> Ist ja nicht schlimm! Jeder hat mal angefangen!
> Klar nimmt man am Anfang alles sehr genau!
> 
> Ich geb Dir erstmal einen Tip! :
> ...


 
 Aale werde ich vermutlich keine fangen, um der Tatsache Rechnung zu tragen, dass der Europaeische Aal eine bedrohte Art ist und dramatische Bestandsrueckgaenge zu verzeichnen hat.

 Nein, ich werde nicht erst einige (illegale) Methoden ausprobieren um dann zu entscheiden, welche mir behagt. Es gibt hier eine klare Gesetzlage, an die werde ich mich halten.

 Zu sagen, dass Ammoniak keine Tierquaelerei ist - mutig. Das sehen die Fachleute anders. Immerhin, es ist verboten. Sollte ich so etwas einmal sehen, dann werde ich das geeignete unternehmen. Du hast Deine Entscheidung getroffen (offenbar eine verbotene Praktik auszuueben). 

 Dass Du das hier als eine Empfehlung in einem Thread "Aalangeln praktisch" schreibst ist schon ein Hammer. Andere koennen das auch anders (auch das mit den Aalen ...).

 Der Verweis auf andere (ungesetzliche, angreifbare) Handlungen soll vom Thema ablenken? 


 -chinook


----------



## chinook (28. Mai 2004)

*AW: Aalangeln praktisch !*



			
				Findling schrieb:
			
		

> Macht den so schön angefangenen Thread nicht mit Euren sticheleien und ach so unschlagbaren und verbotenen Tötungsversuchen kaputt!
> Ich glaube das war nicht im Sinne des "Erfinders". Gell Franz?


 Es passt doch ganz hervorragend in den Thread. Ein Anfaenger bekommt eine wirklich gute Anleitung zum Aalangeln und lenrt dann in diesem Thread noch ueber verbotene und tierquaelerische, wenngleich verbreitete Toetungsmethoden. Darueber hinaus erfaehrt er von der Gesetzeslage und geeigneten Toetungsmethoden (Aaltoeter, Kopf abschneiden) und kann dann mit diesem Wissen auch in seinem Umfeld (Verein, Freunde) fuer Aufklaerung sorgen.

 Einen besseren Dienst kann doch so ein Thread kaum leisten.

 Gruss


 -chinook


----------



## Fxndlxng (28. Mai 2004)

*AW: Aalangeln praktisch !*

Ich habe nur das Gefühl das die (sehr gute) Anleitung für Anfänger ein wenig aus dem Ruder läuft und mit dem genannten schon bald nichts mehr zu tun haben könnte.

Außerdem wer wissen möchte wie man einen Aal gerecht und ligitim tötet kann jederzeit danach fragen. Da Du aber ohnehin keine angeln möchtest, brauchst Du dir ja auch keine Gedanken über deren tötung zu machen, oder?

Du wirst niemals einen eingefleischten Angler davon überzeugen können, dass die Methode mit der er all die Jahre gut gefahren ist falsch oder dem Tier gegenüber ungerecht ist. 
Nutze dieses Board um zu erfahren wie andere es machen -nicht um Ihnen zu sagen wie sie es deiner Meinung nach machen sollten.

Die eigene Meinung kurz und bündig zu äußern ist natürlich gut und auch erwünscht aber dabei sollte man es belassen. Ich spreche da aus pers. Erfahrung. Alles andere ärgert einen bloß.


----------



## Franz_16 (28. Mai 2004)

*AW: Aalangeln praktisch !*

Ich hab das Thema nicht umsonst Aalangeln praktisch genannt  

Ich war eigentlich der Meinung zum Töten der Aale bereits in meinem allerersten Posting alles gesagt zu haben. 
Und wenn hier jemand seine Aale mit nicht erlaubten Methoden tötet, dann seit doch wenigstens so vernünftig und schreibt es nicht in ein öffentliches Forum  
@chinnok 
scheinbar kennst du sich sehr gut mit Gesetzeslage und auch Chemie aus... warum fasst du dein Wissen nicht einfach mal kompakt in Thesenform zusammen, und machst einen neuen Thread auf, mich würde es interessieren #6 !


----------



## Mark_NRW (28. Mai 2004)

*AW: Aalangeln praktisch !*

Ich find den Thread auch klasse gemacht#6 Nur frag ich micht ob Franz das Bier#2  zur Motivation braucht oder als Medizin wenn nichts gebissen hat


----------



## Franz_16 (28. Mai 2004)

*AW: Aalangeln praktisch !*

@Mark 
ach weisst du, ich kann Bier eigentlich zu allen Anlässen trinken, mein Chef hat immer gesagt: Franz heutzutage muss man flexibel sein :q


----------



## Mark_NRW (28. Mai 2004)

*AW: Aalangeln praktisch !*

Na da kann ich dir nicht widersprechen#r


----------



## petrikasus (28. Mai 2004)

*AW: Aalangeln praktisch !*

a) klasse Artikel Franz

b) Ammoniack: ist erstens wie schon beschrieben recht grausam und m.E. bei auch nur leicht falscher Dosierung u.U. gesundheitsschädlich, also bestens abzuraten.

c) Sprudelwasser/CO2: Wirkung ist klar - allerdings auch hier ist der Erstickungstot ethisch nicht vertretbar.

Den klassischen Aaltöter halte ich nach wie vor für die beste Alternative. 

Bis die Tage

Petrikasus


----------



## arno (28. Mai 2004)

*AW: Aalangeln praktisch !*

Moin!
Jetzt kommt mein Senf:
Auf Montage bin ich mal in eine Amoniak-Wolke geraten!
Auf der Stelle war erstmal die Luft weg!
Versucht mal den Mund und Nase zu zuhalten und dann zu Atmen!
Man kreppiert jämmerlich!
Auch mit Kohlensäure dasselbe!!!
Ich hab auch einen Aaltöter und komme damit sehr gut klar!
Und das die Aale noch zappeln nachdem man mit dem Aaltöter zugeschlagen hat , ist doch normal bei den Aalnerven!!!
Wenn Ihr einem Huhn den Kopf abhackt und es loslasst, dann fliegt es auch noch weg!
Aber TOT ist es dann trotzdem!!!
Und Störtebecker soll ja sogar ohne Kopf noch einige Meter gelaufen sein!!! Grin!!!


----------



## msdstefan (28. Mai 2004)

*AW: Aalangeln praktisch !*

Guter Artikel, Franz,
ich töte meine Aale immer durch schnelles Aufschneiden und Ausnehmen. Das dauert mit einem scharfen Messer oder Teppichmesser nur wenige Sekunden und ohne Herz ist man tot. Aaltöter haben den Nachteil, dass sie die Wirbelsäule durchtrennen und die größeren Aale dann schwer zu räuchern sind. Habt ihr schonmal nen Räucheraal mit durchtrennter Wirbelsäule gesehen? Ich nicht.
Da es nur noch wenige Aale gibt, versuche ich nur große zu fangen. Im Druchschnitt wiegen meine Aale der letzten Jahre über ein Pfund. Das schaffe ich mit Köderfischen. Mit Würmern angel ich nur in alten Teichen, in denen es keine kleinen Aale gibt. So fange ich keine Aale unter 55cm. Die meisten sind zwischen 60cm und 80cm. Da reichen im Jahr dann auch 20-30 Stück. In diesem Jahr hab ich bei mehr als 10 Sitzungen erst 2 Aale gefangen. Die waren aber auch 69cm und 87cm.


----------



## chinook (1. Juni 2004)

*AW: Aalangeln praktisch !*



			
				Franz_16 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab das Thema nicht umsonst Aalangeln praktisch genannt
> 
> @chinnok
> scheinbar kennst du sich sehr gut mit Gesetzeslage und auch Chemie aus... warum fasst du dein Wissen nicht einfach mal kompakt in Thesenform zusammen, und machst einen neuen Thread auf, mich würde es interessieren #6 !


 
 Generell will ich gerne am Wissen aller anderen teilhaben und auch andere an meinem Wissen teilhaben lassen. 

 Ich habe aber wenig Antrieb, hier Chemievorlesungen zu halten und mit der Gesetzeslage kenne ich mich sicherlich nicht wesentlich besser aus als alle anderen hier. Ich habe nur anlaesslich des Threads mich kundig gemacht (was ja nun wirklich nicht schwer ist ...) und es hier gepostet.

 Was allerdings hier (nicht in diesem Thread) alles so zum Vorschein kommt an dem Einsatz verbotener Praktiken, manchmal auch an Unwissen ueber die Gesetzeslage ist schon erschreckend. Dem will ich mich gerne entgegenstellen. Ich habe die Hoffnung, dass nicht alle "alten" Angler resistent gegenueber Diskussionen sind und sich bei vielen "jungen" doch ein  wuerdigerer Umgang mit der Kreatur Fisch und der Natur durchsetzt. Hier kann man ja dann oft als Reaktionen schon wirklich ermutigendes lesen.

 Noch mal zur Chemie/Biologie/Gesetzeslage: Wenn es Fragen gibt - und ich die Antworten weiss - so antworte ich gerne. Das wechselseitige Lernen macht ja gerade dieses Forum so reizvoll.

 Gruss


 -chinook


----------



## powermike1977 (1. Juni 2004)

*AW: Aalangeln praktisch !*

hey chinok!
ich finde es sehr gut, dass du uns dein wissen hier preisgibst. es ging mir auch schon mal so, dass ich aus (erschreckender) unwissenheit etwas falsch gemacht haette. allerdings wurde ich eines besseren belehrt. deswegen glaube ich, dass es sehr wichtig ist gerade in einem forum wie diesem deratige themen so zu besprechen, dass offenkundig, objektiv, und direkt auf die folgen vermeintlicher techniken hingewiesen wird. 
mike


----------



## Zico (1. Juni 2004)

*AW: Aalangeln praktisch !*

Tach Boardies ,

ein " alter " Tip von mir in Sachen anfüttern . Wir hatten das mal mit 
" Strümpfen " probiert . Einfach eine alte Strumphose von Muttern nehmen
eine Seite zuknoten , dann Paniermehl , Haferflocken mit Blut , zerkleinerten
Fisch etc. mischen und in den Strump stopfen dazu ein paar Steine als 
Gewicht ..je nach Strömung , zuknoten an eine Wäscheleine binden und dann
auswerfen ...vorsicht das " Spritzt "   beim werfen . Als Köder haben wir 
Wurm und Fischchen benutzt . Die Ergebnisse waren nicht schlecht ....
allerdings ist das schon ein paar Jahre her ....war vor der Sandoz - 
Katastrophe am Rhein . 
Sollte aber auch heutzutage noch funzen  #6 

Gruß Zico


----------



## Paule (1. Juni 2004)

*AW: Aalangeln praktisch !*

@msdstefan
ich habe deine technik einfach mal bei einem aal angewendet und der hat ewig weiter gezappelt. sind schon phänomene diese fische.. sind das nur die nerven oder leben die tatsächlich noch ne weile ohne organe?


----------



## anglermeister17 (1. Juni 2004)

*AW: Aalangeln praktisch !*

Super gemacht, FRANZ!!!!!!!!! RESPECT!  Die Bilder zur Veranschaulichung sind klasse, da haben selbst autoren von den  Artikeln in  den anglerzeitungen Schwierigkeiten, dir an guten Erklärungen und so das Wasser zu reichen.
KEEP ON FISHING!!!


----------



## nasengnuf (2. Juni 2004)

*AW: Aalangeln praktisch !*

Man(n) nehme einen toten Schweinekopf oder Rinderkopf, befestige diesen an einem ordentlichen Tampen(Seil), am Ufer befestigen und schmeiße ihn ins Wasser, 1Woche im selbigen liegen lassen, dann schnell ans Ufer ziehen und schon wurde etwas gefangen.!!!
Oder mehrere Dachrinnenrohre auf ca. 1m schneiden, in die Uferzone legen und einige Tagen warten.Dann an den Öffnungen zuhalten und schnell an Land ausschütten.Mal sehen was da so rauskommt. #6 

Das sollte erstmal reichen zum aufwärmen, Finger sind jetzt warmgetippt:

1. FRANZEL, das ist wieder mal ein Bienchen mit ner 1+ Wert.Feiner Artikel. #v 
Nun ich: Habe anfangs auch mit der von dir beschriebenen Montage auf Aal gefischt(Grundblei), aber ich mußte feststellen, das die Posenmontage doch für mich persönlich effektiver war und ist.Habe die Bisse wesentlich schneller wahrgenommen und konnte den Anhieb besser setzen.

2.Köderwahl: Stimme Dir, was die Köder anbelangt zu, aber ne Zigarette nebenbei hat noch keinen Aal gestört.Konnte keinen Unterschied feststellen.
(Wer weiß, vielleicht genießen die ja die Kippen, die manch ein Idio..  ins Wasser schmeißt ???)

3.Tötung des Aals:Ich bevorzuge einen Eigenbau wie schon hier beschrieben wurde,
ein V-förmiges Stück Holz mit einer Spitze in der Mitte, die das Genick treffen sollte.Allerdings werde ich nach diesem Thread auch mal andere Möglichkeiten 
in Betracht ziehen.

4.Deine Köderbox ist nicht schlecht, aber gibt es auch Bier?

5.Zum Schluss: WER SCHON MAL EIN AAL IN STOCKFINSTERER NACHT GEFANGEN HAT, WEISS AUCH WAS ES HEISST, SELBIGEN SCHNELL UND EFFEKTIV ZU TÖTEN!!!

Insofern bitte ich doch für mich persönlich, wenn jemand hier etwas postet und im Board aktiv ist, was meiner Meinung nach sehr erwünscht ist, sollte er doch zumindest sein Profil für andere auch etwas "offener"gestalten.

mfg 
Mario

P.S.: o.g. Anleitung bitte nicht, wirklich nicht nachmachen!Das ist sehr Verboten und mein Papa es so 1950 getan.Opa aber auch!(Ist auch nicht mehr Zeitgemäß, da wir ja alle "High Tech" zur Verfügung haben. :q


----------



## Franz_16 (2. Juni 2004)

*AW: Aalangeln praktisch !*

Servus Mario, 
eine gut austarierte Pose ist wohl der beste Bissanzeiger wenns auf Aale geht! Allerdings nur im stehenden Gewässer  

Nikotin stört den Aal meiner Erfahrung nach auch nicht, ich erzähl das nur immer meinem Kumpel damit er die Würmer nachts aufzieht :q (ja ich weiß das ist fies :q )



Ein Bierchen darf natürlich nicht fehlen, die Betonung liegt aber auf "EIN" 

Das mit dem Rinderkopf funktioniert wahrscheinlich nicht, aber seit "Die Blechtrommel" von Günther Grass hält sich dieses Gerücht sehr hartnäckig :q 


hey nasengnuf komm doch mal in Chat  
--> http://anglerboard.org/tinc?key=XjOKnbuV&channel=12346


----------



## Sese (19. Juli 2004)

*AW: Aalangeln praktisch !*

Schöner Bericht Franzl!
Leider ist auch in unserem Vereinsgewässer die Beisslaune der Aale in den Jahren immer mehr gesunken. In unseren Teichen geht sie leider fast gegen null. In unserem Flüsschen werden auffällig viele Schnürsenkel gefangen. daher interessieren mich alle Tips und Tricks, damit ich endlich mal wieder eine nette Aalnacht erleben kann.

Besonders interessant finde ich, dass in unserem Flüsschen die Aale erst ab 23.00 Uhr aufwachen und dann bis höchstens 1.30 Uhr aktiv sind. In Sachen Aal ist vorher und nacher "Tote Hose". 
Habt Ihr da die gleichen Erfahrungen gemacht? 

In unseren Teichen scheinen die Aale (wenn mal was geht) nicht so pingelich an den Zeitplan zu halten.
Zieht Ihr eigentlich bei solchen Witterungsverhältnissen beim Angeln in Baggerseen flache Stellen am Rand vor oder feuert Ihr auch mal dén Köder einfach in die Seemitte auf den Grund?

Bis bald und viel Petri 
Sese

P.S.
Freitag gehts an die Schwinge und ich hoffe, es geht so einiges


----------



## Buntbarsch (19. Juli 2004)

*AW: Aalangeln praktisch !*

Klasse Artikel Franz! #r
Ist für Anfänger (einschliesslich mich :q) sicher sehr hilfreich!
_______________________
:z :z NOCH 3 TAGE :z :z


----------



## Bausi (20. Juli 2004)

*AW: Aalangeln praktisch !*

Hallo alle zusammen !!!
Ich schließe mich dem allgemeinen tenor an: toller Artikel, Franz !!! #6 

Eine Anmerkung hätte ich allerdings doch: einen Aal kann man sehr wohl betäuben und zwar, indem man ihn auf dem Rücken auf den Boden legt, seine Muskeln erschlaffen dann sehr schnell. Ich hab das oft probiert und klappt vom Feinsten !

Mit dem Töten ist das so eine Sache, anfangs hab ich mich damit sehr schwergetan, da gehört doch eine gewisse Routine dazu...
Mittlerweile bin ich sehr sicher, wenn ich dem Aal oberhalb der Wirbelsäule mit einem spitzen Messer das Genick durchtrenne...


----------



## Zanderkisser (23. Juli 2004)

*AW: Aalangeln praktisch !*

Hey Franzl,klasse geschrieben.Hab des heut erst gelesen.Aber heut abend werd ich doch glatt den ein oder anderen Tip anwenden.Vor allem den mit´m Bierchen...#g


----------



## Rudi2000 (23. Juli 2004)

*AW: Aalangeln praktisch !*

Hallo zusammen,

ich angel ja auch noch nicht sehr lange und bin (mir) neuen Methoden ziemlich aufgeschlossen. Was haltet ihr davon den Aal vor dem Töten (bei mir meist durch Wirbelsäulen- oder Kopfschnitt inkl. anschließendem Ausnehmen, da ich nicht räuchere) mit einem Tuch am vorderen und hinteren Ende zu packen, mit ausgestreckten Armen in die Luft zu hieven und dann den Aal längs und mit voller Wucht auf den (harten) Boden zu werfen. Das hatte bei mir bisher bei größeren Aalen denselben Effekt, wie das Abschlagen von anderen Fischen, nämlich dass sich der Aal beim anschließenden Töten nicht mehr bewegt, evtl. sogar durch diverse Wirbelsäulenbrüche schon getötet ist. In jedem Fall konnte ich so das Schlachten wesentlich störungsfreier und für den Aal - falls noch lebendig - schonender durchführen. 
Ich denke auch, dass man sich beim Aalangeln gesetzeskonform, aber dennoch so praktisch wie möglich verhalten sollte.

Schöne Grüße,
Rudi


----------



## gardeur (4. August 2004)

*AW: Aalangeln praktisch !*

Ich hab am Wochenende meine ersten drei Aale in Holland gefangen. Das diese "Biester" einen enormen lebenswillen haben wußte ich ja schon aus dem Board aber das es so heftig wird hätte ich nicht gedacht. Ich hab allen direkt mit dem Messer hinter dem Kopf einen tiefen Schnitt durch die Wirbelsäule verpaßt. Beim Ausnehmen im Anschluß mußten man echt noch vereinzelt fest zupacken weil noch rest Leben drin war. Bin mal gespannt wie sich das Räuchern mit durchtrennter Wirbelsäule gestalltet.

Kann man Aale auch mit dem Schwanz nach oben räuchern? ;+ 

@Franzl 1a Anleitung. #r  Hab die Aale im Hafenbecken von Den Helder nach deine Tiroler Hölzel Methode gefangen.

Das mit dem Anschlag hat nicht so toll funktioniert. #d  Wenn ich direkt angeschlagen habe ging er ins leere und als ich dann gewartet habe bis der Aal abzieht, hatte er den Köder schon tief geschluckt. Ich hab meine Haken erst nach dem Ausnehmen wieder bekommen.


----------



## Franz_16 (4. August 2004)

*AW: Aalangeln praktisch !*

Hi gardeur  
freut mich das es funktioniert hat  



> Ich hab meine Haken erst nach dem Ausnehmen wieder bekommen.



ist meistens so..


----------



## Palerado (4. August 2004)

*AW: Aalangeln praktisch !*

Wirklich toller Bericht Franz.

Mal eine Frage. Funktioniert das mit dem Sardinenöl wirklich?
Ich bin immer dabei neue Methoden zu testen (da die Anderen einfach nicht klappen wollen).

Wenn ich es mit Sardinenöl probiere dann lieber Wurm oder KöFi??


----------



## Franz_16 (4. August 2004)

*AW: Aalangeln praktisch !*

@Palerdo 
ganz offen gesagt: 
Ich nehme keinerlei Lockstoffe.... 

Einfach Tauwurm aufziehen und gut ist.... ICh bin der Überzeugung wenn der Aal läuft kannst du ihn fast auf alles fangen, wenn nicht, dann auf gar nix


----------



## nachtangler (4. August 2004)

*AW: Aalangeln praktisch !*

also zum thema nikotin-finger hab ich auch noch was beizutragen...ich bin raucher und hab seit jahren nur mit arterienklemme geraucht...spricht keinen kontakt mit dem glimmstengel....das ergebnis...keine oder mal 1-2 aale...

dieses jhr scheiss ich drauf und fang nie unter 4 aalen...
#d #d #d

grüße vom nachtangler


----------



## Palerado (5. August 2004)

*AW: Aalangeln praktisch !*

Man sollte vielleicht Camel ohne Filter rauchen.
Die laufen dann bestimmt noch besser.


----------



## guetselman (5. August 2004)

*AW: Aalangeln praktisch !*

@ nachtangler - vielen Dank für diese aufmunternden Worte! Jetzt hat dieses dämliche "mit Handschuh rauchen" endlich ein Ende... Danke!#6 

Schöner Thread übrigens, wieder viel dazu gelernt...

Petri @ all


----------



## Citybass (15. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aalangeln praktisch !*

Petri Heil ,ihr Aalangeln 
Ich rauche ebenfalls beim angeln und dann auch noch Zigarren . 
Habe trotzdem Aale gefangen . Ich nehme aber grundsätzlich nur 
Aale ab einer Größe von 60 cm mit ,alles andere sind doch Schnür-
senkel und sollen noch größer werden . Als Köder nehme ich nur
große Tauwürmer . Als Montage benutze ich das traditionelle 
Sargblei an einer 28er monofilen Schnur .
Zum töten habe ich einen Aaltöter der hinter dem Kopf auf den 
Aal gesetzt wird , ein Schlag auf den Griff und die Wirbelsäule ist
durch . 
Hoffe , das ich dieses Jahr mehr zum angeln komme als im letzten 
Jahr .

Best Wishes 

Citybass


----------



## Wolfsburger (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aalangeln praktisch !*

Auch wenns schon etwas älter ist, toller Beitrag und perfekt erklärt.
Hätte nun aba noch eine Frage:
Hab ich einer Angelsendung von Blinker gesehen das dort die Aal in einen kleinen Eimer mit Wasser gehältert wurden.
Geht das? oder muss ich den Aal lieber gleich abschlagen ?

Antwort am besten wer pn danke =)


----------



## Michaelswelt (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aalangeln praktisch !*

habe auch noch eine Frage zum Aalangeln:

Derzeit bin ich fast nur am See am angeln..... mit Pose=Tauwurm...
Habe jetzt mal auf Grunde mit Kofi geangelt und auch ein großen Aal erwischt.... als er die schnur genommen hat, habe ich erstmal eine geraucht und dann sogar noch 5 min gewartet. Langsam die schnur eingeholt und angezogen. Der Vorteil war das der See recht groß war und er nicht in die Büsche konnte. Aber was ist wenn ich nun direkt an den Büschen damit angel ? und was ist wenn ich in einem kleinen Fluss damit angel ??? lieber bissel ziehen lassen oder gleich anhauen..... danke für die  zahlreichen Antworten im vorraus. Gruß Michael


----------



## -Kevin- (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aalangeln praktisch !*

Hallo Leute, mich würde mal interessieren wie in der Regel das Beißverhalten ist.
Besonders wenn man auf Grund angelt. In Flüssen hab ich es erlebt das die Aale abziehen wir Karpfen und das sie nur so Schnur nehmen, in Teichen hab ich beim rausholen der Ruten schon überraschungen erlebt weil ich einfach keine Reaktion mitbekommen hab.


----------



## Michaelswelt (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aalangeln praktisch !*

******schups*****nach*******oben*****


----------



## Gloin (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aalangeln praktisch !*

Auch wenn ich das mittlerweile in fast jedem aal-thread schon gepostet habe:
NEHMT CIRCLE-HOOKS!!!!
Habe letzten Do wieder enen guten Aal(~80cm) gefangen, Wurm auf einem Owner Mutu light Circle Größe 6, eine gute Strecke laufen gelassen, Freilauf zu und schon saß der Haken ganz vorne im Maul. Ich habe so schon einige Aale gefangen, so gut wie keine Fehlbisse und allle im Maul gehakt.#6


----------

